# Reparacion Balanza Systel Bumer



## MatySanchez (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola! Tengo dos balanzas Systel modelo Bumer con problemas!

1era: 

El "display" tiene 5 display de 7 segmentos .. de los cuales solo prenden 4... El primero y los ultimos 3 prenden bien.. El segundo display prende muuy tenue.. 

Cuales podrian ser las fallas?
Tiene un ULN 2003 y todos display 7 segmentos anodos comun!


2da:

Dice cargando y al instante se apaga... La bateria no es el problema porq intercambie bateria entre ellas y no hubo problema..


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 14, 2012)

hola,lo primero que pienso que tendrias que hacer es en los display intercambia los decodificadores de display entonces ves si donde solo prendia 4 ahora prenden todos pero tenue sabes que tienes que cambiar ese integrado por uno nuevo,y lo que se apague al rato de encender,lo primero es prueva sin bateria conectandolo a una fuente externa regulada al valor y amperaje de la bateria que lleva,asi descartas que las 2 baterias no esten mal....(para empesar ya tienes,ya comentaras algo) saludos


----------

